# Medina Sidonia



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Some friends are visiting this town/area for a week before coming to visit us. I don't know it at all; anyone on here know some good eateries or places that mustn't be missed??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I live 15 km away. It´s a lovely little pueblo blanco with fantastic views and lots of narrow cobbled streets to wander round. The best place to watch the sunset over a fino or two is the terrace bar at La Vista. They even bring you out a snuggie if the temperature drops!

La Vista de Medina - Medina Sidonia Hotels

There is a Roman pavement underground and a museum, but it was closed last time we went.

It is the almadraba season and your friends should go to Conil or Barbate and sample the _atun rojo_ before it all gets shipped to Japan.









And of course they must come to Alcalá de los Gazules and buy lots of our fabulous cheese!
Queseria el Gazul, Quesos artesanales - Alcalá de los Gazules, Cádiz


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Great. Thanks for that info, I've passed it on.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Great. Thanks for that info, I've passed it on.


If there's any other info they need, just let me know.


----------

